# Pola Question



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I just received a Pola 907 Railroad station "Silverton" from an auction.
It is missing 2 pieces.
The base {no problem}, and one of the roof pieces from the *dormer over the ticket office*.
Any one know were or how I can get this part?
We do have the part number.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might try writing the manufacturer. However I think that this, as with many of the Pola & LGB structures, are not in current production. Also there was bankruptcy, mergers and new owners over the years so all I can wish you is good luck. Not certain which address to even suggest that you use.

Sometimes I've see these buildings on eBay as basketcases, perhaps you can locate one cheap enough to use as a parts donor. Also you might think of scratch building the missing roof piece and match it as close as possible and make it a bit distressed and rundown. As they say in the decorating biz "celebrate" an error to make it look intentional.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
You might get someone with a 3-D printer to print the roof part for you. Just a thought.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

3D printed part would be difficult because of the complex shingle roof texture would need to be modeled in the mesh file.

They no longer produce these models as far as I know. I have 2, Yellow and brown Silverton and red and white Santa Fe. One of the best buildings around and very solid. I doubt you will find parts.
You can make your own base as you have probably figured. Is it the shingled roof section you are missing? You could make a mold from a part of the roof to get the shingle texture, then make a new roof piece and cut it to fit. Depends on whether you have modeling skills and inclination to do so.
It could be as simple as making an impression mold with something like plasticine, playdough, bluetac etc. on the larger roof section to get the shingle texture. Carefully lift off and lay flat on a board. trim slightly over size for the triangle roof shape you need. Put some wood edges around so they are higher at the thickness you need. Lightly screed some fiberglass reinforced auto body filler into the mold then when hardened trim to a perfect fit, glue into place and paint to match.
A barrier of PVA painted in the mold and let dry first may be a good idea so there is no reaction.

Andrew


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim I know you can scratch that with no problem. if need to lets meet in springfield with it , and I will take itn home and cut it out for you. You can always reroof the dormer to make it look like it is being replaced.
Dennis


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you able to post a photograph?

I'd agree with just fabricating something that looks like a repair to the structure. Maybe weather it and make it part of a scene. Stuff gets beat up and repaired on the cheap in the real world too.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Garret 
I was thinking about molding it in cement and yes the base is no problem as I have 2 - 4' x 8' sheets of ABS in the shop. 

Dennis
We will be in Springfield after Church to eat, Were and when would you like to meet.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I had a similar problem with a roof ridge that went missing. I removed a matching part, made a mold, and then cast it in resin. If there's a matching section elsewhere on the building, you might be able to go this route.

Just a thought.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You can try emailing Pola/Faller to see if they have the part:

http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.18.40.49/Spare-parts.html

Keith


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You Cougar Rock Rail
I sent them an e-mail.
I will post what and when something happens.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*Great Service*

Thanks to Guy the part is ordered.
They were the only ones even willing to try.

Annie Jewel & Charlie's Kids
3401 Kemp Boulevard, Ste. B
Wichita Falls, TX 76308

[email protected]
www.ajckids.com


----------

